# Rubber roof cleaning



## thomasamski (Nov 10, 2010)

When cleaning the rubber roof of an RV, is all you have to do is use a cleaning solution, let it dry, patch up any damage, and then use a protector? I don't know when, if ever, the roof was cleaned on my RV so I want to do that while the hot Florida sun is cooled down.

Also, is there an easy way to put air in the rear duel tires. I have entenders on the inside tires, but the tire valve on the street side rear tires are difficult to get to.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Thomas, can't help you on the tires but you can use Comet on the roof.  Sprinkle it on, with a wet brush scrub some and wash off.  I doubt you will get it snowy white again, but clean.  Let it dry, and reseal any areas that need touching up.  Be SURE to use Self Leveling Lap Sealant.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Thomas, I have the extenders on both tires on the rear of our ford HR and airing is no problem.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Thomas just bought a set from Ken at GTS and will have them installed in a few weeks


----------



## akjimny (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Thomas - I don't think I would use anything as abrasive as Comet cleanser on my rubber roof.  I went to Wal-Mart and bought some rubber roof cleaner and a soft brush.  Haven't used them yet because my part of Florida is still running 80 or so during the day, and I don't want the cleaner to dry before I get it al rinsed off.

As far as the valve extenders go, I got four of them about 11 inches long.  Two went on the inner duals and the one's for the outer tires I bent in a "U" shape and brought out next to the one's from the inner duals.  I then made four brackets out of 1 x 1 angle aluminum, drilled holes for the valve extenders to come thru, and pop-riveted the brackets to my hub caps.  Took about a day to do all the fabrication, etc., but I think they look pretty sharp, and, more important, they do the job.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Jim,
Comet is not as abrasive as you must think.  It is an approved cleaner for rubber roofs.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

well I normally use spic and span on mine, but now that know comet isn't bad  for it I will try it again


----------



## akjimny (Nov 12, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Okie-Dokie - I sit corrected.   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Nov 12, 2010)

RE: Rubber roof cleaning



> thomasamski - 11/10/2010  7:55 PMWhen cleaning the rubber roof of an RV, is all you have to do is use a cleaning solution, let it dry, patch up any damage, and then use a protector? I don't know when, if ever, the roof was cleaned on my RV so I want to do that while the hot Florida sun is cooled down.Also, is there an easy way to put air in the rear duel tires. I have entenders on the inside tires, but the tire valve on the street side rear tires are difficult to get to.Thank you all for your help.




http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=tire+valve+extension


----------



## cwishert (Nov 15, 2010)

Re: Rubber roof cleaning

Hubby used the wal mart stuff last week and he said it came very clean.  He is scared to use any thing that is not made for the MH.  I tried to buy regular Scott toilet paper and he had a fit.  Now they have Scott brand RV paper and it is ok.  I am sure it is exactly the same.  But I did get the rubber roof cleaner, the black streak remover and the rv wash stuff from wal mart last week, it didn't empty the bank account and the MH looked really shiny and purty!! :clown:  :laugh:


----------

